#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Laos Visa

## mtone9317

I'm presently living in Sacramento, California (USA). I want to get the visitor visa to Laos for one month. I can't seem to find any information on getting a visa here in the US. I find plenty of info on Thai and Viet visas, but none on Laos visas. 
Help would be appreciated.
 TNX

----------


## aging one

You cant enter directly from the states. Fly to Thailand. Enter from here. 30 days on arrival for about 35 bucks I think. Not sure and will stand corrected without a problem.

Lived in Chico a long long time ago. :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

Laos Visa in USA, try here

http://www.passportvisasexpress.com/...sa-to-laos.xml

----------


## blackgang

Lived in Chico a long long time ago,, Me too AO, went to school there for a part of my 3 grade and worked up around there on the Oroville dam irrigation canals project.

Wonder why I can't get the q-Quote thing to work sometimes?

----------


## Shipm8te

The Laos Embassy in Washington, DC has information about obtaining a visa:  Untitled Document along with the application forms.

----------


## watterinja

30-day visa on arrival at the airport...

----------


## dirtydog

*Laos Embassy and Consulate listing*

----------


## robuzo

> 30-day visa on arrival at the airport...


Yes, passport photo and $35 gets you 30 days in LOAS (land of actual smiles)

----------


## MeMock

Yes to all the above. $35, bring a passport photo of yourself (bring a few) and be prepared to wait at the airport to hand over your $35 dollars.

----------


## mtone9317

> Yes to all the above. $35, bring a passport photo of yourself (bring a few) and be prepared to wait at the airport to hand over your $35 dollars.


I forgot to say I was flying into HCMC (Saigon) on the 13 of October.

----------


## Vientianeboy

Visa on arrival. $35.00 for Yanks and you need 2 passport photos.

----------


## MeMock

> Originally Posted by MeMock
> 
> 
> Yes to all the above. $35, bring a passport photo of yourself (bring a few) and be prepared to wait at the airport to hand over your $35 dollars.
> 
> 
> I forgot to say I was flying into HCMC (Saigon) on the 13 of October.


I still don't understand what this has to do with the price of fish.

----------

